# Ranger Phantom Prop Help



## GAD88 (Jul 2, 2019)

Hey i have a 2011 ranger phantom 168 with a yamaha F70. it has a factory 3 blade prop 13 pitch and its it 14inch diameter. overall runs good once on plane and i can get my rpms to 6200+ if i jack the motor up a few inches. the only problem is i cant run jackplate more than 3 inches up from holeshot because it cavitates and blows out. is there anyone who has had same problem. i got two props recommended one is a powertech sww4r13 and the other is a yamaha talon ss4 13.25 diameter 14 pitch. any help please thanks


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

GAD88 said:


> Hey i have a 2011 ranger phantom 168 with a yamaha F70. it has a factory 3 blade prop 13 pitch and its it 14inch diameter. overall runs good once on plane and i can get my rpms to 6200+ if i jack the motor up a few inches. the only problem is i cant run jackplate more than 3 inches up from holeshot because it cavitates and blows out. is there anyone who has had same problem. i got two props recommended one is a powertech sww4r13 and the other is a yamaha talon ss4 13.25 diameter 14 pitch. any help please thanks


I have the same engine on a 18x60 aluminum plate flat. I run a power tech scd3 - 15" n it grips good n runs high. 36-38 gps @ 6200. Boat weight is 1600/2000# depending on load. The third prop i tried. Don't get PT red3 the worst. Any prop over 13" diameter is too much.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

You should have a good prop shop tweak it. Less pitch more cup and you’ll be able to jack it up and not lose grip.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

^^^. Add cup


----------



## GAD88 (Jul 2, 2019)

Ken reeves sent me a scd4 15 pitch to try. it ran good but i was only at 6000 rpms wot. i have a 13 pitch 3 blade which was making 6300 rpms wot so i might have to go down to a 13 pitch. what about the sw3 blade? it has a lot of cupp.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Have a prop shop drop the prop one pitch and add enough cup to offset the loss of pitch so you maintain your RPM.


----------



## GAD88 (Jul 2, 2019)

Drop the pitch on my factory prop or the scd4 15 pitch?


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

The powertech sww (shallow water wheel) series are good props. Lots of hard-wall cup. I ran a sww3 on my old Phantom with a yamaha 70 2-stroke and it performed flawlessly. Different motor, power curve, and target RPM though...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

GAD88 said:


> Drop the pitch on my factory prop or the scd4 15 pitch?


That 3 blade


----------



## GAD88 (Jul 2, 2019)

what pitch was your sww3 blade


----------



## GAD88 (Jul 2, 2019)

not2shabby said:


> The powertech sww (shallow water wheel) series are good props. Lots of hard-wall cup. I ran a sww3 on my old Phantom with a yamaha 70 2-stroke and it performed flawlessly. Different motor, power curve, and target RPM though...


----------



## GAD88 (Jul 2, 2019)

Hey what pitch was your sww3 and what speeds were you getting WOT. thanks


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

The prop was a SWW3R16PYM90.

I would get about 31 WOT, if I remember correctly. It has been a couple years. I only remember the prop number because I had it in some notes.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

not2shabby said:


> The powertech sww (shallow water wheel) series are good props. Lots of hard-wall cup. I ran a sww3 on my old Phantom with a yamaha 70 2-stroke and it performed flawlessly. Different motor, power curve, and target RPM though...


What was your numbers for ur 2 stroke?


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> What was your numbers for ur 2 stroke?


it’s been a few years. I think I would get 31mph at 5700 or 5800rpm WOT. Usually ran around 5100rpm.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

not2shabby said:


> it’s been a few years. I think I would get 31mph at 5700 or 5800rpm WOT. Usually ran around 5100rpm.


I know you didn’t ask but same motor

Me solo 220#, 20 pounds of ice and 18 gallons of gas 33 @ 5500

Me 220# and another 250# guy 20 pounds of ice and 18 gallons of gas 34 @ 5500 (strange she runs faster with one more person)

Me 220# a 260# guy and a 185# guy 20 pounds of ice and 18 gallons of gas 30 @ 5500


----------



## Noahharrison15 (Mar 27, 2021)

what prop did you end up going with?


----------



## GAD88 (Jul 2, 2019)

Noahharrison15 said:


> what prop did you end up going with?


I went with a powertech sww3r13 first . Ran good it could run all the way up on jackplate and get up with it all the way up. Speed was 32-34 depending on load. Also a turbo quest 3blade 15 pitch. Didn't have half the grip but was running 36-38. Then got a foreman and sold the powertech sww3r13 lol. Stay away from the powertech scd3 if you plan on running motor jacked. No grip it will blow out immediately. I've tried the scd3. On the phantom hull no good. Fast but that's it. Now i have a Vmax90 sho. Night and day from the F70. Thing can turn whatever you put on it. Running a powertech sww4 16 pitch. Thing is nutz. Snap your neck holeshot!


----------



## Noahharrison15 (Mar 27, 2021)

Ranger just recommended the talon 4 blade 13 1/4 x 16 pitch did you ever try that.


----------



## Noahharrison15 (Mar 27, 2021)

how was the hull shot with a 4 blade?


----------

